# Good Puppy Food



## Ahanlon (Jan 8, 2013)

Hello Everyone,
I'm wondering if anyone could help me out, I have a 7 month old maltese who very rarely would eat her Iams puppy food. So recently (2 weeks) I've switched her to Nutrience Puppy food, however her stool is very soft and almost a greenish color. I'm really worried and I don't want to switch her back to the Iams.

What should I do?

Thanks for your help!


----------



## Yogi's Mom (Jan 6, 2013)

*Hello From Pa I Know Just What You Mean. I Went thru Reading Way To Much On The Internet/But It Sure Did Help. In The End I Went With Wellness Small Breed. It Has No Fillers and Bi Products In It. When I Started Reading The Store Bought Brands and The Contents. I Was Blown Away/ Such Bad Stuff. Good Luck!*


----------



## Zoe's Mom88 (Apr 25, 2011)

There really are so many good quality foods available. If the food is making her stool soft I would switch to something else. I am not much help because I homecook but a lot of people here use Fromm and when I don't have the time to make my own food that is what I buy. It is a high quality food and doesn't contain too much protein which is something you need to be concerned with. You can also go to a website call dogfoodadvisor.com and check out all kinds of food. Hope this helps a little bit.


----------



## doobie mommy (Feb 18, 2012)

I also used the Wellness Puppy dry and canned. Doobie loved it and never had a problem with it. Poops are solid and no tear stains. I changed to the Wellness Small Breed Super 5 dry when he was a year old and he is still doing super on it.

I have also tried the Natural Balance dry, got samples at Pet Supplies Plus, and he likes that as well, solid poops but havent bought a large bag yet. 

When you give food to get the solid poops it will help the anal glands as well so they empty naturally.


----------



## Furbabies mom (Jul 25, 2011)

Just remember to transition the new food slowly, adding a little bit at a time, until your fluff is eating all new food. If the transition to new food is too fast your fluff could have loose stools and or diarrhea. I use Fromm, a little natural balance and .earthborn small breed. I switch their food up some, and add a few veggies also.


----------



## aprilb (Jul 9, 2010)

It sounds like the puppy food is too rich. I would put your puppy on adult food or an "all life stages" food.


----------

